# MTB shop Hamburg



## Josh_T (7. Januar 2012)

Moin,
Ich wohn in Hamburg und bin schon seit längerem dabei mir ein neues Fully zu suchen.
Ich denke dabei an ein All Mountain bis max 2300, wobei mir auch viel an der Optik liegt ! 

Kennt vielleicht Jemand einen guten Händler in Hamburg und Umgebung bei dem ich mal vorbeigucken könnte und eine Probefahrt machen kann ?
Vorzugsweise suche ich einen Laden der Ghostbikes für Probefahrten zur Verfügung stellt.

Danke schonmal und sollten noch Fragen sein lasst mir nen Kommentar da.

MfG Joshi


----------



## marewo (9. Januar 2012)

Moin Josh,
da du aus dem südlichen Raum kommst, wie ich, schau doch in Winsen vorbei http://www.antritt-winsen.de/ der Laden hat zwar keine Ghost aber doch Alternativen.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

Auch eine Alternative: www.fahrradprofi.info


Allerdings auch nicht mit Ghost, sonst aber gut sortiert und preislich fair.


----------



## Miracoolx (2. Oktober 2017)

Life Cycles / D. Bullinger 

Kann ich sehr Empfehlen da mal reinzuschauen. Die Atmosphäre ist ein wenig massenkompatibler Undergrund, der sich abseits des kommerziellen Mainstreams ist. Drum and Bass mit Pale Ale Geschmack.  Man steht in einem Fahrrad Keller, wie mancher MTB Freak es gerne zuhause hätte. Man hat immer was zu entdecken und eh man sich versieht. Klopft jemand auf deine Schulter und sagt:"Fertig mein lieber, kannst jetzt wieder los fahren und wünsche dir viel Spaß" 
Dieser Coole Typ bekommt jedes Fahrrad wieder zum Fahren, ohne das er in den Teile Katalog schauen muss und wenn dann nur, weil man was besondere für sein Bike möchte und das ist kein Problem, denn "es gibt immer eine Lösung" ! LG


----------

